# Riders Who Have Contributed / Shaped / Influenced Snowboarding the Most



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

Only this year, after probably 8 years of riding, did a start really diving into the history of boarding. I was curious who some of the most influential riders y'all consider to be. You can throw out other names like Tom Sims but I was more interested in riders.
From what I hear it sounds like Craig Kelly is a pretty legit figure in snowboarding history. (the extent of my knowledge is what i learned from Powder & Rails and a few Warren Miller Films)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Terje Haakonsen.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> Terje Haakonsen.


Why do you say that?
I would agree but i'm just curious of your reason.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

seriously? he's easily the most influential figure snowboarding has ever had. he pushed the level of riding so far when he was on top of the game. hell he still pushes it today....


others:

jamie lynn
mike ranquett
jim rippey
temple cummins
peter line
devun walsh
bryan iguchi
daniel franck
johan olafsson
mike michaelchuck
mike basich
tina basich
circe wallace
damian sanders
tex davenport
rob kingwill
tom burt

there are easily 25-50 more, but these are the legends that have made the shred what it is today


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

lethies91 said:


> Why do you say that?
> I would agree but i'm just curious of your reason.


I guess u havent seen First Decent where hes standing on one of the scariest peaks in Alaska (Peak 7601) and just kills it.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Watch some of Terje's footage from the early '90s and you'll understand. He had so much style and he went big!

Kelly is definitely one of those. A documentary was made about him, Let It Ride, worth an hour of your time.

Noah Salasnek and Bryan Iguchi pushed to skate-style alot into snowboarding. Mike Ranquet could be included in there too.

Watch this, you'll see a lot in influencial riders: Roadkill


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

lethies91 said:


> Only this year, after probably 8 years of riding, did a start really diving into the history of boarding. I was curious who some of the most influential riders y'all consider to be. You can throw out other names like Tom Sims but I was more interested in riders.
> From what I hear it sounds like Craig Kelly is a pretty legit figure in snowboarding history. (the extent of my knowledge is what i learned from Powder & Rails and a few Warren Miller Films)


Shawn white :laugh: #fail. Terje and Jeremy by a landslide..



ShredLife said:


> Terje Haakonsen.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Polonia said:


> I guess u havent seen First Decent where hes standing on one of the scariest peaks in Alaska (Peak 7601) and just kills it.


I actually just looked it up on youtube that is absolutely sick


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard of the movie roadkill i'm going to have to watch it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this is a really great thread topic for the old geezers like me :laugh:

Terry Kidwell
Roan Rogers
Kevin Sansalone
Chris Roach
Nate Cole
J2
Kevin Jones
Tara Dakides
Victoria Jealous
Andrew Crawford
Jeff Brushie
Ingemar Backman
Axel Pauporte
Todd Richards
Romain De Marchi
Kier Dillon
Mikey LeBlanc
Jermey Jones
Jeff Anderson


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

what? huh?

no one mentioned Craig Kelly except the 1st post..

the original style master, he put Burton on the map and gave snowboarding style.. that was my biggest idol in snowboarding.. kind of still is

RIP CK


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

lol funny no one wants to mention SW but most snowboarders today know SW. you'd be surprised how many people dunno who terje is.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Shaun Palmer
Shaun Palmer's hair (a legend in itself)

Powder and Rails series on vice.com is a good view of those legends too.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

oneshot said:


> what? huh?
> 
> no one mentioned Craig Kelly except the 1st post..
> 
> ...


dude, he said Craig Kelly himself on the first post. 


yes. Craig motherfuckinmethod Kelly


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I fail.......


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Too man to lists but the ones that spring forth in my mind are:

Craig Kelley
Terry Kidwell
Tom Sims
Peter Line
Jamie Lynn
JP Walker
Jeremy Jones (both of them)
Travis Parker
Shaun Palmer
Todd Richards
Terje
Nico Mueller
Mike McIntyre
Travis Rice
JP Solberg
Devun Walsh
Gigi Ruf
Andreas Wiig
Marc Frank Montoya

More of a new school list but kind of reflective of not being involved in snowboarding in the early 90's.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Todd Richards, Travis Rice, Terje, Eddie Wall, Devun Walsh, Mikey Leblanc, and Kelly Clark. Cause it's about damn time for the women to step it up. Just now a 1080 in the pipe. Come on ladies.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Duncan Howat, btw he does ride. He's the guy that let mbhc ride the hill. An often under-considered influential figure in the history of the sport.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

While not the biggest names, my biggest influences that haven't been names

Dale Rehberg
Matt Donahue
Russell Winfield
Tarquin Robbins


Others..

Steve Graham
Morgan LaFonte
Rob DaFoe
The whole Whiskey crew


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

SimonB said:


> Shaun Palmer
> Shaun Palmer's hair (a legend in itself)
> 
> Powder and Rails series on vice.com is a good view of those legends too.


Legendary hair would have to be Damian Sanders


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

how did Craig Kelly Die?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

avalanche.

Craig Kelly Dies In Avalanche | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## BoarderChix (Dec 4, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> this is a really great thread topic for the old geezers like me :laugh:
> 
> Terry Kidwell
> Roan Rogers
> ...


:thumbsup:
I would have added Brian Iguchi to the list though 
RIP Craig Kelly- Def one of the most progressive riders there ever was!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

s-h-a-u-n-w-h-i-t-e

flame on!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> s-h-a-u-n-w-h-i-t-e


Who's she?

Few in the industry have been riding longer than Jake B Carpenter. There's no arguing his influence on snowboarding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Where's the list of influential snowboard cougars?


----------



## BoarderChix (Dec 4, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Where's the list of influential snowboard cougars?


I always looked up to Carabeth Burnside. She was the coolest Girl shreder, (So I thought) growing up!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

BoarderChix said:


> I always looked up to Carabeth Burnside. She was the coolest Girl shreder, (So I thought) growing up!


I always thought of her more as a skater than a boarder. Not saying she didn't rip at both but skating is what I always think of first with her. Tina Basich is always who comes to mind when I think of early female riders.


----------



## BoarderChix (Dec 4, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I always thought of her more as a skater than a boarder. Not saying she didn't rip at both but skating is what I always think of first with her. Tina Basich is always who comes to mind when I think of early female riders.


Yeah, she's def an Icon in the girl realm of snowboarding. Her brother mike rips also!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I said Kelly Clark up there ^ somewhere because no one else is really pushing it right now besides maybe Jamie Anderson and Hannah Teter. No offense to women at all, but the gap in skill between guys and girls in the sport is ridiculous. I would really like to see girls to get at a double cork kind of level. It's not like other sports where there is a physical boundary. I don't see why it's not being done yet. Maybe that it's not demanding as the guys to get to that level or what?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

don't forget the Fizz! Farmer gave snowboarding attitude. it was bound to happen but he was 1st.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> I said Kelly Clark up there ^ somewhere because no one else is really pushing it right now besides maybe Jamie Anderson and Hannah Teter. No offense to women at all, but the gap in skill between guys and girls in the sport is ridiculous. I would really like to see girls to get at a double cork kind of level. It's not like other sports where there is a physical boundary. I don't see why it's not being done yet. Maybe that it's not demanding as the guys to get to that level or what?


same reasons why you rarely see a female car racer or ufc fighter. women aren't really built for high impact physically demanding activities. not being sexist, it's just biology.

expecting women to compete on the same level as men is not really fair. just like saying, why aren't men giving births yet?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^Thought that too, but I would figure someone would have the balls to just say I don't care and do it anyway. That's why I like Kelly Clark, because she is doing that right now.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And ladies.................ever heard of a grab while spinning?  Just kidding,:laugh: but really get on that. 1080 just ain't that impressive at a pro level if there isn't a grab.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> And ladies.................ever heard of a grab while spinning?  Just kidding,:laugh: but really get on that. 1080 just ain't that impressive at a pro level if there isn't a grab.


can you do a 1080 with grab? just kidding  if you can props to you.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I said Kelly Clark up there ^ somewhere because no one else is really pushing it right now besides maybe Jamie Anderson and Hannah Teter. No offense to women at all, but the gap in skill between guys and girls in the sport is ridiculous. I would really like to see girls to get at a double cork kind of level. It's not like other sports where there is a physical boundary. I don't see why it's not being done yet. Maybe that it's not demanding as the guys to get to that level or what?


There are definitely physical boundaries in snowboarding. It isn't all just balance. How do you get major rotations? You have to have powerful core muscles to get your whole upper body moving in addition to have powerful legs in order to get the large air required. 
And why can't the top women rider rip like the top guy? Because in order to ride that fast i would think you need a very stiff board. That would take a lot of muscle to make the board do what you want it to.
I'm not slamming women but as said by a previous post why aren't men giving birth. It's biology our bodies were created to do different things.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya I would agree, but look at riders like Nicholas Muller and Cale Zima. There are some pretty weak riders. Me myself. They can all spin big. I think it is just honestly that the women aren't being pushed like the men and they don't have the ballsy attitude.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^ how do you know nicolas muller is weak? have you seen him naked?

women also lack the hormones men have that allow men to tackle physical demanding activities. it's biology. just give it a rest already.

here you are criticizing women for not pushing limits in snowboarding? may i ask have you pushed the limits of snowboarding for yourself? if you have not, it makes you a hyprocrite. if you have, it makes you look like a douche cuz it seems like you are trying to belittle women.

comparing the weaknesses in women against the strengths of men creates this huge contrast that's very biased and inaccurate.

remember, your mom willingly went thru a lot of pain to give birth to you. do you have the guts to go thru the same pain doing something else?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Clearly you took it out of context. I want women to increase their level. I'm not like scolding them, I am just challenging them to up the level. It's about time. I see now reason they can't do it. I feel like there has to be at least one women snowboarder out there who is willing to work harder than anybody else and be able to make up for the disadvantages that biology has put against them. And the whole your not doing it so shut up excuse is a bunch of BS.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> And the whole your not doing it so shut up excuse is a bunch of BS.


it's not an excuse nor BS. it's a counter argument. when person A is expecting person B to step it up in a sport (whatever the reason) but person A himself can't do it. it would seem person A lacks credibility and is very hypocritical. snowboarding just happens to require a lot of strength. going 50 mph on a snowboard jumping a 100+ ft gap requires that.

also a man can probably take a fall and walk away, but a girl might get hurt more.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Torstein Horgmo.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> I want women to increase their level. I'm not like scolding them, I am just challenging them to up the level. It's about time. I see now reason they can't do it. I feel like there has to be at least one women snowboarder out there who is willing to work harder than anybody else and be able to make up for the disadvantages that biology has put against them.


Possibly if they shoot roids like a woman from the 80's East German swim team. I don't think any gal will match the strength to weight ratio top pro men have on genetics alone, which is necessary for the type of progression you're looking for.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Womens snowboarding is a joke. They want to be on the same level as guys cool stop throwing fucking safety tricks for your final runs. If you throw a straight air at X, Dew, or the Open you should be laughed off the podium.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I get what you're saying, but it's BS. You can never criticize anyone in the world then. Don't yell when the Yankees do bad because you're not a pro. Never say a movie sucks because you're not a director, never say a snowboard is bad because you're not making them. Saying that you can't criticize someone because you're not doing it is an annoying argument. 

Look my point is, I just wanna see women in snowboarding step it up. Men too, but I don't really see where it could go from here. There still is a foreseeable progression in women's snowboarding. A winning run for a professional snowboarder today shouldn't involve no grab 360s on a 50 foot jump. But this is for another thread.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> A winning run for a professional snowboarder today shouldn't involve no grab 360s on a 50 foot jump. But this is for another thread.


i saw a chick, might have been jamie anderson doing a misty 7 w/ grab at a comp. how's that?

i get what you're saying about women progressing. but you are basically wanting women to ride like men, correct? women are progressing. kelly did a 10, yeah she didn't grab. so let's see what happens at the next major comp.

no need to get visibly annoyed during an argument. if you get pissed off every time someone doesn't agree with you, the world becomes a lonely place to live in. lol


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you fucking douches are doucheing up a thread about legendary riders. 


GTFOH with your douchebag shit and if you want to start another thread arguing about bad girls suck at snowboarding do it but do it in another thread. 


fucking douchenozzles


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cry about it some more. You're being a LEGENDARY baby!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you fucking douches are doucheing up a thread about legendary riders.
> 
> 
> GTFOH with your douchebag shit and if you want to start another thread arguing about bad girls suck at snowboarding do it but do it in another thread.
> ...


Tiger blood..

Ok,

Terje Haakonsen (still the best ever in my opinion)
Craig Kelly
Peter Line
Daniel Frank
Chris Roach
Noah Salasnek
Jeremy Jones (big mountain)
Joni Makinen...guy was going huge back in the day even by todays standards
Jamie Lynn
so many more to list, brain is fried from work


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Shaun White

the guy has video games, and merchandise with his stupid name on it. made snowboarding mainstream for the public. now everyone thinks they're pro at snowboarding....

if only someone could do the same for skiing so everyone will go back to skiing and I won't have to put up with all the falling leafers at every resort...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Adding Regis Rolland and Barrett Christy to the list. Might as well add Shannon Dunn, too. Early influential riders.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

as much as i hate to admit it, today shawn white is probably the most well known snowboarder among the general public.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

EatRideSleep said:


> Adding Regis Rolland and Barrett Christy to the list. Might as well add Shannon Dunn, too. Early influential riders.


Tina Basich as well


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ShredLife got almost all of them, awesome list of riders for sure.

JG

Dave Downing

Marco Siffredi, I tell you that now as in the next year you might hear about him and how he died, if I think what will happen, happens.

Modern Day legends, a few not mentioned.

Bob Klein

Wolle Nyvelt

Jackson Bros.

Never Summer founders

Provo Bros. (skier and boarder, gasp! a skier).


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

jyuen said:


> Shaun White
> 
> the guy has video games, and merchandise with his stupid name on it. made snowboarding mainstream for the public. now everyone thinks they're pro at snowboarding....
> 
> if only someone could do the same for skiing so everyone will go back to skiing and I won't have to put up with all the falling leafers at every resort...


simon dumont, tanner hall, jon olsson?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Nick Peralta was one of the first guys to bring jibbing into the mainstream back in the day and on the women's tip can't forget about Tara Dakides either. Another female name people forget about is Victoria Jealouse who is the first female I can remember throwing down on the big mountain lines. I'm glad someone mention Farmer also, I feel like he gets forgotten amongst the early guys. Also the Ingemar Backman was one of the first generation of "Scanners" and he influenced so many of the riders from that region today. Jim Rippey is another guy from the mid-late 90's that helped push the limits of snowboarding

God, there's so many great riders and it really depends on how far back you want to go...none of the shit we're doing now happens without Terry Kidwell though.

You also have the whole SLC crew with Jeremy Jones, Nate Bozung and JP Walker that completely innovated the urban riding world.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

how come noone gives the RIP to jeff anderson? yeah he died drunk sliding a handrail on his ass but he was THE MANat the time, died at the peak of his career and at only 23.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> this is a really great thread topic for the old geezers like me :laugh:
> 
> Terry Kidwell
> Roan Rogers
> ...


..............


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Add in Peter Bauer and Jean Nerva. I remember in the early 90s, almost half the riders at the local hills were riding PJs or similar asym counterparts. Damian Sanders, in pink Koflach's, was huge for me.

Nick Perata, around the same era, was the original jib king. In fact, it was from his lips in "Critical Condition" (I think?) that I first heard the term.


----------

